# Community Tank Feeding Video



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

baby ternetzi, watch in HDhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iVnrug90i8


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Very nice, bit long, but still very nice


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

is that your 180gl

so you went with a shoal huh ?!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Hows my second rhom doing?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea I know the video is a bit long, actually the longest I ever posted, wanna give you guys an idea of the 180g and all the activities in there and those damn terns keeps on eating, lol.my small rhom would get full after few mouthfull but those terns keeps on coming and coming and coming.
JZ, stop thinking about your second rhom until after you get your first one







oh and both of my rhoms are doing great


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice Babys


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice terns! May they grow past 13 inches


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

can I just eyeball them or I have to lay them on a plate with ruler next to them? I still want my hands you know.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

cool video and very nice baby ternetzi


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for sharing... nice video


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys, plan on adding some cariba too when they become available


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

If you're going cariba, then you must add some piraya... I've read that terns and piraya are very close


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

awsome vid man







, I also dig the way you scaped the tank its like a giant version of how I did mine for my rhom.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Smoke said:


> If you're going cariba, then you must add some piraya... I've read that terns and piraya are very close


yea, if they have similar size ones on sale then I might get a couple depends on price.
both ternetzi and piraya are from much cooler water compare to cariba and reds so hopefully that won't be an issue with the cariba.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

How many Ternz did you get? Couldn't get a count from the vid...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

i only got 5


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what a tank, and i hate you for having terns, i cant find any even adult in canada never mind a bunch of lil nippers


----------

